# G scale news



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Has moved and is now large scale train news:
https://www.largescaletrainnews.com/


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Lorna,

Do you have any idea why the site moved and changed names?

It also seems that all previous historical information is lost.

Knut


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Archives are still available at the older " G Scale" URL.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks,

When I checked back in May
http://forums.mylargescale.com/11-public-forum/80385-what-happened-g-scale-news.html
The site was completely unreachable.

And from the comments on the site now it seems only a select number of older posts/info will be retained.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Knut,

It appears it has just moved:

https://www.largescaletrainnews.com/


----------

